
Teen started playing video games 18 hours/day, makes more than most adults - howard941
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/04/02/this-teenager-started-playing-video-games-hours-day-now-he-makes-more-money-than-most-adults/
======
jimrhods23
This isn't a problem..now. But how about when this is no longer profitable and
he needs to get another job?

